# μεσημέρι, απόγευμα, βράδυ



## 0721504

Why does Αυτό το / σήμερα το μεσημέρι mean “this afternoon” if μεσημέρι is “midday”?

Why does Αυτό το / σήμερα το απόγευμα mean “this evening” if Καλό απόγευμα means “Have a good afternoon”?

Why does Αυτό το / σήμερα το βράδυ mean “tonight” if Καλό βράδυ means “Have a nice evening”?


----------



## sotos

You possibly got it wrong. Αυτό το μεσημέρι means "this midday". Απόγευμα is used both as "evening" and "afternoon". Καλό βράδυ means "nice night". We don't often say "καλό απόγευμα". More usual is "καλησπέρα", normally used few hours after midday and throughout the night.


----------



## larshgf

sotos said:


> We don't often say "καλό απόγευμα". More usual is "καλησπέρα", normally used few hours after midday and throughout the night.


Yes - I have often tried this greeting "καλό απόγευμα", but usually I do not get a response which (I think) suggests that is it not often used.

By the way: Acording to my textbook "επικοινωνήστε ελληνικά" the exact hours for splitting the 24 hours are: 

03:00 - 12:00 πρωί 
12:00 - 15:00 μεσημέρι
15:00 - 19:00 απόγευμα
19:00 - 24:00 βράδυ
around midnight it is μεσάνυχτα


----------



## sotos

I would say μεσημέρι starts well before 12.00.  Here is a simple tip, to avoid difficulties when you are not sure: Use χαίρετε, γειά σας. I use these words between 10.30 am and 5 pm. I also "confess" uncertainty, sometimes: "Καλημέρα, ή μάλλον καλησπέρα" (around 1 pm, but it's summer electricity saving time, and I didn't actually look at my watch before phoning ...).


----------



## διαφορετικός

Λεξικό της κοινής νεοελληνικής
gives the following definitions:

πρωί begins with sunrise and ends either a few hours later or at μεσημέρι.
μεσημέρι is either from 12 o'clock to 2 or 3 o'clock or the very advanced hours of πρωί.
απόγευμα is between μεσημέρι and sunset.
βράδυ is between sunset and μεσάνυχτα.
μεσάνυχτα is at 12 o'clock at night or the very advanced hours of the night (usually from 12 o'clock to dawn).


----------



## Perseas

In everyday day communication it's common for people who meet at 12, 1 or sometimes even 2 o'clock to say "καλημέρα".



larshgf said:


> Yes - I have often tried this greeting "καλό απόγευμα", but usually I do not get a response which (I think) suggests that is it not often used.



"Καλό απόγευμα" can be used as a goodbye greeting. Also, "καλό μεσημέρι". Colleages who leave work at 2 o'clock, for example, often wish each other goodbye saying "καλό μεσημέρι".

"Καλό βράδυ" & "καληνύχτα" are used only as a goodbye greetings in the evening or at night.

"Καλησπέρα" is used usually when coming to a place or meeting in the evening.


----------



## dmtrs

'Μεσημέρι' ('midday') has changed meaning during the last few decades becoming more of a time period than a moment (12 o'clock); I would say that it generally indicates the part of the day beginning at lunch time (or after work, if it's not a 9-5 but a clearly morning job) and ending after sleeping hours. Of course these vary from person to person or between professions or families and so on. Before 'μεσημέρι' it is (generally) 'πρωί' and after 'μεσημέρι' it's (generally) 'απόγευμα' followed by 'βράδυ' (which again is connected to dinner time and lasts some time after that). 'Νύχτα' can sometimes be used as a synonym for 'βράδυ' but it emphasizes the fact that it is dark and usually means exactly the same as 'night'. 'Μεσάνυχτα' regularly means 12 o'clock in the night (a moment) but it can also sometimes be used to indicate a time period -in this case meaning 'dead of night', a time that one should not be disturbed, that all things are (normally) quite silent ('μαύρα μεσάνυχτα').
I think that the English phrase 'morning, noon and night' gives an idea of what 'πρωί, μεσημέρι και βράδυ' mean to Greeks. The trouble is that 'afternoon' and 'evening' are both usually translated 'απόγευμα' while, in fact, the former (or part of it at least) corresponds more to present day Greek 'μεσημέρι'.


----------



## διαφορετικός

dmtrs said:


> 'Μεσημέρι' [...] beginning at lunch time [...] and ending after sleeping hours.


What do you mean by "sleeping hours"? Siesta?


----------



## dmtrs

διαφορετικός said:


> What do you mean by "sleeping hours"? Siesta?


Yes, exactly.


----------



## sotos

larshgf said:


> I have often tried this greeting "καλό απόγευμα", but usually I do not get a response which (I think) suggests that is it not often used.


It is not unusual, but is mostly used when two people part, not when they meet.


----------

